# Where can I shoot 3d in Wisconsin?



## knockednloaded (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi guys, I'd like to get into 3d, it sounds like alot of fun... I live in southern wisconsin, between madison and milwaukee> Is there any place close to shoot 3d.....Any pointers or help would be awsome.....THanks


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Most 3Ds start up in late Feb and run through Sept. Deer season starts around then. Try these - plug in state www.bowsite.com www.3dshoots.com

First thing to do: Go to one. Get your feet wet. Tell club you're new at 3D and ask if there is someone who would take you around to shoot the course. Watch, ask, look at others equipment. You don't need anything fancy, just a regular bow and arrows. Broadheads and game points aren't allowed. A good set on binoculars would aid seeing the scoring zones.


----------



## archeryfever (Dec 2, 2007)

those are two decent places to find shoots. Not sure if you are looking for indoor threw the winter or outdoor for the summer or both. One of the best places to find shoots here in Wisconsin is by joining the Wisconsin bow hunters and receiving one of the books the books have a full list of the shoots threw the year located in it.. Another place is to go to a local archery shop and either look at the boards or ask one of the shop guys. I know there is some decent shoots down that way good luck to you and hope to see you at a shoot!


----------



## conquest (Mar 3, 2003)

www.goldenarrowbowhunters.com
We are located in Waterford. 40 yards and 3 D targets out all the time


----------



## ArcheryAnonymou (Dec 7, 2007)

www.huntersedgearchery.com


----------



## gpalma (Oct 3, 2007)

Keep this link bookmarked. They normally have a very complete list of WI 3D shoots. LINK

Then, Omro sees it's fair share of indoor 3D or spot shooting and is pretty centrally located. Lots of strong competition there too. Nobody is going to cut you any slack  The 2008 schedule is not up yet, but the shoots have been posted at 3dshoots.com Here is the Omro site: CLICK

Madison, Janesville, Beloit and Rockton IL have real active clubs. One 3D that you absolutely want to shoot is the original 3D shoot at Rockton. All handmade targets like an 8ft polar bear, a standing grizz, tiger, etc. Used to shoot this one in the 70's and it was a blast. It's an old NFAA course, so you need to be sighted in for 80 yards.


----------



## 3dhunter1 (Sep 28, 2005)

I make a list of over 900 shoots in 9 states, including Wisc. I'll send you a copy of 2007 if your interested, I'm always adding new clubs. 
[email protected]


----------



## speedcam (Feb 23, 2006)

knockednloaded said:


> Hi guys, I'd like to get into 3d, it sounds like alot of fun... I live in southern wisconsin, between madison and milwaukee> Is there any place close to shoot 3d.....Any pointers or help would be awsome.....THanks


hey Knocked........ not to far from me..... i go www.goldenarrowbowhunters.com as Conquest has mentioned...

you got the start of a 12 week league ( indoor 3D) on Jan. 9th & 10th
indoor shoot Jan 26th & 27th
state 25 meter shoot Feb 9th &10th
indoor 3D Feb 23 & 24th

then you have Bristol ranges have a indoor 3D Jan 5th & 6th from 8:30am to 4 pm each day from 5 - 30 yard on about 30 targets...

speed


----------



## Elf Friend (Mar 1, 2003)

Wisconsin is a great state for 3-D. Starting in Jan, there is an indoor shoot almost every week-end within an hours drive and starting in april there are two-four outdoor shoots within the same hours drive. I am a member of Wisconsin Bowhunters and there is a shoot schedule listing most of the shoots state wide. I shoot every week end and don't have to shoot the same tourneyments twice unless I want to.


----------

